# Maglie calcio a poco prezzo



## Liuke (6 Ottobre 2018)

Buonasera mi servirebbe sapere se qualcuno conosce un sito dove acquistare delle maglie da calcio (ovviamente non originali ma ben fatte) a poco prezzo. dobbiamo fare uno scherzo ad un amico e non volevamo ovviamente spendere i soldi per una maglia originale.
grazie in anticipo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Ottobre 2018)

Avevo letto Moglie e Calcio a poco prezzo


----------



## Butcher (7 Ottobre 2018)

www.magliecalcioaprocoprezzo.com

tbt


----------

